# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  Afrotech mods

## karloslv

Starp citu, visiem visiem elektronikas entuziastiem, kuri vēl šo nav redzējuši: http://www.afrotechmods.com/

----------


## Vikings

Ō, Afromens ir īstens korifejs! Viņam ir talants! (bet doma par monētu izmantošanu RAMu dzesēšanai nav slikta  ::  ) Patiesībā šito vajag pie prikoliem...

----------


## karloslv

Nu tur jau ne tikai prikoli ir, tomēr reāli strādājošas lietas  ::

----------

